# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Levercrisis - Artikel

## Agnes574

''Levercrisis'': de lever zit er voor niets tussen!

Het overkomt ons allemaal wel eens: te veel gegeten en gedronken. De "straf" laat niet lang op zich wachten: 's anderendaags een vervelende kater, die gelukkig vrij snel overgaat.
In andere gevallen betreft het een migraine die gepaard kan gaan met spijsverteringsklachten, zoals misselijkheid en zelfs braken. Migraine is een chronische ziekte die een precieze diagnose en een specifieke behandeling vereist.
Onthoud dat het nooit uw lever is die ziek is! 


Een levercrisis bestaat eigenlijk niet: de lever zit er voor niets tussen. En toch, wie heeft er nog nooit last van gehad? Het probleem kan verschillende oorzaken hebben, maar ligt nooit in de lever... De term levercrisis bestaat overigens enkel in het Nederlands en het Frans, maar wij zijn zeker niet de enige die erdoor worden getroffen. 


Wat is dan een levercrisis?

Een levercrisis wordt gekenmerkt door misselijkheid, braken, buikpijn, een beslagen tong, gebrek aan eetlust, duizeligheid en vaak kloppende hoofdpijn.
Een dergelijke levercrisis kan twee belangrijke oorzaken hebben.
Een eerste oorzaak is een indigestie, ook nog kater genaamd! De diagnose is heel gemakkelijk te stellen als de problemen de dag na een overvloedige maaltijd met veel drank optreden.
Het ziektebeeld gaat soms gepaard met pijn rechts in de buik, wat ten onrechte kan doen denken aan de lever. In feite ligt het probleem in de galblaas. Het gaat namelijk om een plotse contractie van de galblaas die de galzouten, die nodig zijn voor de vertering van de vetten, in de twaalfvingerige darm (duodenum) afscheidt.
Een andere mogelijke oorzaak is migraine: kloppende hoofdpijn in de linker- of rechterhelft van het hoofd. Migraine kan gepaard gaan met spijsverteringsklachten, met name misselijkheid en braken. Migraine is evenwel een chronische ziekte die optreedt ook zonder te veel te eten. Migraine komt vaker voor bij angstige of gestresseerde vrouwen. Opnieuw zit de lever er voor niets tussen...

 
Andere oorzaken niet over het hoofd zien

In geval van twijfel of als de tekenen ondanks een symptomatische behandeling aanslepen, moet u een arts raadplegen. De symptomen kunnen immers te wijten zijn aan een andere aandoening die uiteraard moet worden gediagnosticeerd om correct te worden behandeld.
Een voedselvergiftiging of gastro-enteritis kan eenzelfde beeld geven als een indigestie. De patiënt vertoont dan ook zeer vaak diarree en soms infectieuze tekenen ten gevolge van het oorzakelijke micro-organisme.

Stenen in de galblaas zijn een ernstiger probleem. Als de stenen in de ductus choledochus, de hoofdgalweg, terechtkomen, kunnen ze eenzelfde ziektebeeld veroorzaken als een levercrisis. De diagnose berust op de aanwezigheid van hevige pijn onder het rechterribbenrooster; de pijn straalt uit naar de rechterschouder en neemt toe bij diepe inademing. Dat is een galkoliek die dringend moet worden behandeld. Aanvullende onderzoeken (röntgenfoto's en bloedonderzoek) zijn nodig om de diagnose te bevestigen.

Oogaandoeningen, zoals glaucoom (ten gevolge van een abnormale stijging van de druk in de ogen), een hersengezwel of hersentumor kunnen spijsverteringssymptomen veroorzaken. Gelukkig zijn dit zeldzame oorzaken.


De behandeling van een levercrisis is eenvoudig: dieet!

Eet niets zolang u niet helemaal beter bent. Drink enkel water! U kunt geneesmiddelen nemen om de hoofdpijn of de spijsverteringsklachten te verlichten; neem dan bij voorkeur bruistabletten.
En de volgende keer dat u zich overgeeft aan een smulpartij, drink dan minder alcohol en vermijd te zware gerechten.
In geval van migraine zal uw arts u specifieke geneesmiddelen tegen migraine voorschrijven.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

